# Restoration services. Sandblasting, Painting and Welding.



## plow (Mar 10, 2012)

I have 27 years experience in restoring classic vintage items ranging from trains to tricycles.
I have a facility for mediablasting, Painting Welding and fabrication. My prices are extremely reasonable.
Please email me all information on the work needed and pictures of the project.
Thanks, Ron E.
roneckmyre@gmail.com


----------



## plow (Mar 11, 2012)

plow said:


> I have 27 years experience in restoring classic vintage items ranging from trains to tricycles.
> I have a facility for mediablasting, Painting Welding and fabrication. My prices are extremely reasonable.
> Please email me all information on the work needed and pictures of the project.
> Thanks, Ron E.




Michigan 48867


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ron-

Any examples of your work?


----------



## plow (Mar 14, 2012)

*bump*

bumpidy bump


plow said:


> I have 27 years experience in restoring classic vintage items ranging from trains to tricycles.
> I have a facility for mediablasting, Painting Welding and fabrication. My prices are extremely reasonable.
> Please email me all information on the work needed and pictures of the project.
> Thanks, Ron E.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Can you post any pictures of the work you have done?


----------



## Springer Tom (Dec 16, 2012)

poolboy1 said:


> Can you post any pictures of the work you have done?




Also, where are you located?


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

plow said:


> Michigan 48867





This is where he is located


----------



## Iverider (Dec 18, 2012)

*How do you get a sticky* for Restoration work without a single reference, photo or website?

Not saying anything about your work or trying to be rude. 

Your profile has 103 visits for your less-than-15-posts which means people are interested.

It would help people make a decision on whether or not to contact you about restoration services.



*Moderators*: If nothing is posted as reference, I feel this should be bumped to a regular post from a sticky.


----------



## Djshakes (Nov 21, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> *How do you get a sticky* for Restoration work without a single reference, photo or website?
> 
> Not saying anything about your work or trying to be rude.
> 
> ...




I know, what a trip. I don't even get a sticky for my thread.  This guy probably just posts on all vintage forums about restoring "vintage items".


----------



## John (Nov 21, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> I know, what a trip. I don't even get a sticky for my thread.  This guy probably just posts on all vintage forums about restoring "vintage items".




Tim you want a sticky?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2013)

I agree--just delete this and post a sticky for Tim B., Bob S., Bob U. and Dave S. V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes (Dec 3, 2013)

John said:


> Tim you want a sticky?




From you please.


----------



## geno1949 (Dec 18, 2013)

*geno1949*



plow said:


> I have 27 years experience in restoring classic vintage items ranging from trains to tricycles.
> I have a facility for mediablasting, Painting Welding and fabrication. My prices are extremely reasonable.
> Please email me all information on the work needed and pictures of the project.
> Thanks, Ron E.




I would like to know if you could fabricate a tool box for a 1936 elgin bicycle. my email baseball021@att.net


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow a triple shot of spam!


----------



## plow (Jun 4, 2014)

*Looking to restore your goodies*

I have openings in my shop for new projects let me know what you have


plow said:


> I have 27 years experience in restoring classic vintage items ranging from trains to tricycles.
> I have a facility for mediablasting, Painting Welding and fabrication. My prices are extremely reasonable.
> Please email me all information on the work needed and pictures of the project.
> Thanks, Ron E.
> roneckmyre@gmail.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2014)

I think people might be a little hesitant to enlist your services. Over two years ago you posted, people asked for examples of your work, and you failed to respond to any of the posts? It would probably be helpful if you could post some examples of your work--especially bicycles for people to see. I've seen a lot of restorations, most notably the Rick Dale miscues, that are terribly wrong due to a total lack of knowledge about what is, or isn't correct on a particular bicycle. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2014)

...and nothing again. That's an interesting business model. Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah, pass on that one!

Darcie


----------



## plow (Jun 9, 2014)

*Reply*

I try not to reply to "Ballbusters and people that have nothing better to do than sit around and piss in peoples cheerios. If you are interested in having work performed and have the Money available to pay for the work to be done please contact me and I will send you pictures of my work. I have built MANY street rods that appeared in 3 magazines, Built a street rod that was used for a cover car for back to the bricks in Flint ,MI. done many antique and rare items that are shown in local and out of state museums. Thank You.







Freqman1 said:


> ...and nothing again. That's an interesting business model. Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 9, 2014)

If you have restored bicycles,
why not post some pics?


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jun 9, 2014)

*No pics, No Thanks*

No one wants to risk their rare, or very expensive bike on an unknown restorer. If you post examples of your work, and their good then people will send you the business.

Why would you NOT be willing to show your work? No one is pissing in cheerios, thats just being smart



plow said:


> I try not to reply to "Ballbusters and people that have nothing better to do than sit around and piss in peoples cheerios. If you are interested in having work performed and have the Money available to pay for the work to be done please contact me and I will send you pictures of my work. I have built MANY street rods that appeared in 3 magazines, Built a street rod that was used for a cover car for back to the bricks in Flint ,MI. done many antique and rare items that are shown in local and out of state museums. Thank You.


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 9, 2014)

plow said:


> I try not to reply to "Ballbusters and people that have nothing better to do than sit around and piss in peoples cheerios. If you are interested in having work performed and have the Money available to pay for the work to be done please contact me and I will send you pictures of my work. I have built MANY street rods that appeared in 3 magazines, Built a street rod that was used for a cover car for back to the bricks in Flint ,MI. done many antique and rare items that are shown in local and out of state museums. Thank You.




I consider my bicycle restoration professional.  However, that doesn't mean I could paint a car or restore a coke machine.  I specialize in bicycles specifically.  I'm not saying someone can't be gifted enough to restore all types of antiques, but like Shawn mentioned, jack of all trades master of none can lead to mediocre restorations.  Your references above are apples to oranges.   I think people just want to see pictures of your work in order to make an informed decision.  For example, I have many examples of my work on my website.  Maybe you can set something up in a similar fashion so people can see your work.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jun 14, 2014)

Well I've sent two emails now asking for pictures as per your specifications in lieu of posting examples here. All I got was silence in return. No pictures and no reply to my email whatsoever. You make a post asking for business, berate anyone who addresses you in the forums and completely fail to follow through with someone who made the attempt to contact you as you specified.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2014)

If that isn't a red flag I don't know what is. As I stated much earlier in this thread there should just be a sticky for the established restorers who are not afraid to post examples of their work.Restoring a bicycle correctly can take as many hours researching as actually working on the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 16, 2014)

Shawn, I wish you were a moderator/admin  You could take care of nonsense like this.

Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Shawn, I wish you were a moderator/admin  You could take care of nonsense like this.
> 
> Darcie




Thanks Darcie but the mods here have a thankless job and do a pretty good job of policing stuff up. This is one of those that takes care of itself. I can't see much business being generated if you fail to respond to requests or provide examples (bicycles) of your work. V/r Shawn


----------



## wspeid (Jun 16, 2014)

I've always said there are 4 kinds of people to do business with...

- people known to do great work and be great to work with
- people known to do great work but who are miserable to deal with
- people whose work isn't proven to be the greatest but they're super nice and will go the extra mile for you.
- people whose work isn't proven and who are miserable to deal with

I avoid category 4 at all cost, especially if it means sending them a possession I value.


----------

